# Pip & Squeek are looking for a new home :)



## Angelbecks (Jan 14, 2009)

Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue have 2 sows looking for a new home.
Squeek is a black and tan Abyssinian and Pip is a tri-colour smooth hair. Both have very friendly personalities, they are approx 1-1.5yrs old and in good health.
Sokel Guinea Pig rescue does not re-home guinea pigs to live with rabbits or for breeding purposes and a donation is required of your choice to help contribute towards our voluntary rescue.
check out our website for other guinea pigs available. Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue


----------

